# 3SIXTY.3 - Rockford Fosgate Review???



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anyone done a review on the 360.3 and I'm just unable to find it???


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I have mine. I'm not switching to it until after world finals. I'll do a write up then.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Look'n forward too it...


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

If you're looking for personal experience from average users it's best to preempt Google search keys with "forum". Eg. "forum Rockford 3sixty.3 review"

Notice that if you Google "Rockford 3sixty.3 review" you get different results than if you Google "forum Rockford 3sixty.3 review".

EDIT: Something weird about the 3sixty.3 is that the original (never mass manufactured) model had auto-tune and the future prospect of being iPhone/Android compatible. Neither of those things ended up in the final model.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.... 


JohnnyTwoTone said:


> If you're looking for personal experience from average users it's best to preempt Google search keys with "forum". Eg. "forum Rockford 3sixty.3 review"
> 
> Notice that if you Google "Rockford 3sixty.3 review" you get different results than if you Google "forum Rockford 3sixty.3 review".
> 
> EDIT: Something weird about the 3sixty.3 is that the original (never mass manufactured) model had auto-tune and the future prospect of being iPhone/Android compatible. Neither of those things ended up in the final model.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine is coming soon...install won't be until may or so though. 
Basically I'm no help...and kinda curious myself.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Have one sitting next to the night stand. Should be installed in the near future but not sure exactly when yet.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

What do you want to know?


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

What I'm look'n for is some real world reviews...
How is it navigate through, Has anyone encountered any problems,
Hows the EQ / TA work out...
An over all review from real people in the real world if you will...


bassfromspace said:


> What do you want to know?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Shadowmarx said:


> What I'm look'n for is some real world reviews...
> How is it navigate through, Has anyone encountered any problems,
> Hows the EQ / TA work out...
> An over all review from real people in the real world if you will...


It's fairly easy to navigate. Like anything, you just need some time with it.

I've not encountered any problems so far. I haven't used the bluetooth portion, however.

EQ's good. I'm using the Hi-Level Inputs, so it runs an input normalization and de-eq's the factory signal and then boosts the necessary frequencies. It's adjustable, after the fact, so you're still allowed to fine tune. It should provide plenty of tuning options for anyone.

I'm satisfied with it and expect to keep it my car for awhile. It's simple and intuitive and keeps it super simple. You get a box that you can use to tune your system and that's all I need.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

in another couple weeks i'll be able to give you a review if you want. i just need to borrow a laptop from a friend for an extended period of time!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

You could use one of mine if u were in the Dallas area...


brett said:


> in another couple weeks i'll be able to give you a review if you want. i just need to borrow a laptop from a friend for an extended period of time!


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

I posted a link in the "deals" forum but I might as well post it here too:

Beach Audio is having a sale on the 3Sixty.3 for $401.57. Here's the link. Just add to cart to see the new price (free shipping too).

Don't worry about the odd description. There's a thread on here from a month ago of a couple posters buying this exact listing and getting the real thing (for slightly higher price).


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> I posted a link in the "deals" forum but I might as well post it here too:
> 
> Beach Audio is having a sale on the 3Sixty.3 for $401.57. Here's the link. Just add to cart to see the new price (free shipping too).
> 
> Don't worry about the odd description. There's a thread on here from a month ago of a couple posters buying this exact listing and getting the real thing (for slightly higher price).


Wow that's really tempting. Pity I don't own a Toshiba 10.1 tablet


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^

Still seems kind of sketchy with that description on the page.

Great price, but I couldn't find anywhere that stated if they are an RF Authorized Dealer?


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Too bad they wont ship it to Canada..


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

Brian Steele said:


> Wow that's really tempting. Pity I don't own a Toshiba 10.1 tablet


Haha.

Again, I repeat: It is legit, even with the wacky description. If you search for 3sixty.3 right on this very forum you can find a thread where people are talking about the exact same thing from the exact same sell (but during a different sale - not as good) and the two people who ordered it did, in fact, get real deal 3Sixty.3s.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn, not a bad price at all....


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Great price, but I couldn't find anywhere that stated if they are an RF Authorized Dealer?


According to Rockford's site they are not.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

clayton1985 said:


> Shipped to me in Canada via USPS??


Haha, I was going to ask the same thing.

I was right up to the point of putting my CC number into for that Beach Audio sale but then the website pointed out that they won't ship to Canada.

And, also, autotoys.com, who always have a good price, make you ship via UPS and therefore rape you with charges.

Then there's Crutchfield who make Canadians use the GOD AWFUL POFS Crutchfield Canada site. Jesus, are they just trying to insult us with that travesty?

Basically, there aren't any genuine online sellers that will ship to Canada with USPS except for good ole, tried and true woofersetc.com (though, you have to call and make the order over the phone if you want USPS). Unfortunately, their prices usually suck, and I don't think they'll match an online sale price.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

I emailed woofersetc last night asking about shipping, when I put chit in cart online says free shipping (with my address plugged in and everything) but I just dont buy it...havent heard back yet.

Ive been scouring ebay for deals, and then deals that ship to Canada, and then deals that ship to Canada that use USPS :laugh::laugh:


There's nothing in Victoria eh? I used to live there (and judging by your avatar you went to Tool a few years back! Awesome show!) and was just down on the weekend.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll try to post my review soon as well. I'm about waist-deep into a new build, but I want to get plenty of quality seat time in with it so I can post a thorough review and be confident in my findings. But so far, I have to say that I'm pretty impressed with it. So much so that I might not even bother buying the PS8 to compare as I had originally planned. Time will tell, though. 

Dave, did you buy all 4 of yours Authorized? I might want a backup.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

clayton1985 said:


> I emailed woofersetc last night asking about shipping, when I put chit in cart online says free shipping (with my address plugged in and everything) but I just dont buy it...havent heard back yet.
> 
> Ive been scouring ebay for deals, and then deals that ship to Canada, and then deals that ship to Canada that use USPS :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


Heh, ya I was at that Tool show - and it was awesome.

I've purchased things from woofersetc.com and gotten USPS delivery. I think I found out about getting USPS when I e-mailed about it and they said to make the order by phone. But, as I mentioned earlier, I don't know if they match prices. If they won't match a sale price like the one from Beach Audio you can try to get them to match the regular price from audiotoys.com (I think it's around $460 there. Just don't actually buy anything from audiotoys.com If you look around the net apparently they aren't good sellers, and they don't even have a contact number or an address on their site. No address is an instant deal breaker for me.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Beach Audio is legit. I'd purchase on CC through Amazon and save some loot.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You guys need to hurry up and get them installed...and compare to other processors.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> Heh, ya I was at that Tool show - and it was awesome.
> 
> I've purchased things from woofersetc.com and gotten USPS delivery. I think I found out about getting USPS when I e-mailed about it and they said to make the order by phone. But, as I mentioned earlier, I don't know if they match prices. If they won't match a sale price like the one from Beach Audio you can try to get them to match the regular price from audiotoys.com (I think it's around $460 there. Just don't actually buy anything from audiotoys.com If you look around the net apparently they aren't good sellers, and they don't even have a contact number or an address on their site. No address is an instant deal breaker for me.


I heard back from woofersetc last night, they said to email them the items wanted and they'd give quote for shipping via usps.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> You guys need to hurry up and get them installed...and compare to other processors.


What he said!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Seriously, it's only a processor. It really just has an eq, xover, t/a and that's it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought it could do phase too. Or is RF calling polarity reversal phase adjustment?


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

clayton1985 said:


> I heard back from woofersetc last night, they said to email them the items wanted and they'd give quote for shipping via usps.


Sweet. Now I just need to know if they'll match prices. Though, in the "deals" forum, where I also posted about the Beach Audio sale, someone posted that all of the 3Sixty.3s were gone (the link now goes to a page proclaiming the item to be out of stock). I guess the next best deal is the audiotoys.com one to use as a price match.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you looking to buy one for sure? Im still debating, lol.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

clayton1985 said:


> Are you looking to buy one for sure? Im still debating, lol.


Ya, for sure. I almost made the purchase for that Beach Audio sale, but their site wouldn't allow me to complete the order. I guess with certain items they won't ship to Canada.

I was going to wait for the Arc Audio PS8, but for $400 I could buy the 3Sixty.3 AND and amp, and still have cash left over.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I tried too, no dice.
Still not sure which I want...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> You guys need to hurry up and get them installed...and compare to other processors.


I'm working on my new install now, which includes the 3Sixty.3, but feel free to send me a PS8 so I can compare them. 

Winslow must need a new processor, eh?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yes sir I do. Going to be a bit before I can get one with the baby boy here. Need to know what to ask for Christmas. Lot of choices at similar price points and roughly similar features.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Yes sir I do. Going to be a bit before I can get one with the baby boy here. Need to know what to ask for Christmas. Lot of choices at similar price points and roughly similar features.


Congrats on the new addition to the family! I hear you, man. Just having my nieces and nephews around every so often is a money vacuum! I love them heaps, but can't imagine what having a few of my own would do to my finances!

Well considering you can get a 3Sixty.3 for less than half the price of the PS8 (not even factoring in the additional cost of the PSC & BTM), I'd say it's the best current option for the price-conscious consumer looking for a 2.1 DSP.

I'd still like to have the PS8, but will only consider it if the 3Sixty.3 doesn't do what I need it to do. I'm pretty sure it will work out perfect for my needs, as I'm still fairly content with my P9 combo and XDP-4000X setups.  However, just the fact that the PS8 is about 1/4" thinner than the 3Sixty.3 would make it A LOT easier to implement in my particular install! Funny how just 1/4" here or there changes everything! 

However, I'm not looking at it from a competition perspective. My freelance photography schedule is very random and on-the-fly, so it's almost impossible for me to keep a commitment to a competition schedule, though I'd love to be able to attend shows just for the enthusiast comraderie more than anything else.

Hopefully the PSC and BTM for the PS8 will be released well before Christmas. I'll be sure to post my thoughts on the 3Sixty.3 as soon as I can. Good luck.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

hey guys, got everything wired and ready to go, program uploaded onto laptop, followed directions on hooking up usb, but the UI still does not recognize the unit! anybody else have this issue? this thing is brand new, i shouldn't be having any issues. i am able to still listen to some sound, getting the white led power light, so everything seems to function properly. i just can't access the UI; still goes into demo mode. please help, im about to tear my hair out!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

brett said:


> hey guys, got everything wired and ready to go, program uploaded onto laptop, followed directions on hooking up usb, but the UI still does not recognize the unit! anybody else have this issue? this thing is brand new, i shouldn't be having any issues. i am able to still listen to some sound, getting the white led power light, so everything seems to function properly. i just can't access the UI; still goes into demo mode. please help, im about to tear my hair out!


If you have another USB Cable handy, try it. I've heard of at least two instances where the USB cable was defective. It's not too expensive to buy another one. Also, a lot of computer printers and external desktop Hard Drives use this exact cable, so check to see if you already have one that might work, and try it with the 3Sixty.3, and then, try the RF 3Sixty.3 USB cable to see if it works with your printer or hard drive, etc..

Also, did you already try the RESET button and do you have the remote connected?

I hope that's all it is. Good luck.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

^I think I've read that you cannot plug the 3Sixty.3 into a USB3 port. I KNOW that I've read people wondering why their units are not being recognized. But, don't worry. Usually in the threads I've read with people complaining about that someone provides an answer.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is my answer. This is a piece of asian crap. I've had 2. They each lasted exactly 2 weeks before the red ring of death. The firmware updating doesn't work, it doesn't have the processing power to give you useful real time adjustments, and I seriously cannot count how many software crashes it has had where I have to completely uninstall it, then re-install from CD, but at least it has a turn off pop that resembles a .357 being fired - which also happens whenever you have to use the hard reset button (which is a lot) 

Let me bottom line this "piece" If you need lots of practice installing, buy this cause you'll be putting them in and out 2X a month. If you want a quality processor that actually works and is reliable, I'd keep looking. 

Don't get me wrong, if AudioControl or another quality co. made this here in the US and it WORKED and was reliable, it would be the best thing since subwoofers, but it don't.

Sorry 4 the hurtful truth.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

You're an idiot. Seems you have a ****load of install issues that you are blaming the 363 on. Especially the turn on/off pop. Processing power? Gobs of it.




rockin said:


> Here is my answer. This is a piece of asian crap. I've had 2. They each lasted exactly 2 weeks before the red ring of death. The firmware updating doesn't work, it doesn't have the processing power to give you useful real time adjustments, and I seriously cannot count how many software crashes it has had where I have to completely uninstall it, then re-install from CD, but at least it has a turn off pop that resembles a .357 being fired - which also happens whenever you have to use the hard reset button (which is a lot)
> 
> Let me bottom line this "piece" If you need lots of practice installing, buy this cause you'll be putting them in and out 2X a month. If you want a quality processor that actually works and is reliable, I'd keep looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> I thought it could do phase too. Or is RF calling polarity reversal phase adjustment?


It has a 180 phase switch in the gui for each channel.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

If I was running Blaupunkt and Crunch product at least I'd be smart enough not to have it in my sig. If I'm an idiot...what does that make u? LOL


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

I know I won the battle when someone insults my equipment. My cheap amps are set up properly, have good power match to my speakers, as you should know...setup and install are everything.

Its obvious you have a poor install and/or electrical problems if you burned up two 363 in a row. Blaupunkt is my stock head unit with AC controls and stuff integrated. Its been tested and shown to have good signal to my dsp.

My cheap crunch sound great. I expect my alpine going in tomorrow won't sound any different as far as sq. 

I stated you appear to be an idiot. Your total flame of the product looks like a fan boy stance. Every dsp out there has it's own issues, none are perfect.


----------



## The Max (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been left totally disenchanted with my MS-8, especially with all its quirks and the fact that I'm not the only one who seems to be suffering from the display unit freezing up.

Anyway, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread (among others) to see if I should pull the pin on one of these as opposed to any other competing product on the market as I'm also giving the PS8 some serious consideration though it may be difficult to get my hands on one relatively cheaply as they seem to insist on selling through bricks and mortar stores only.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I downloaded the 3sixty.3 software and I must say it's fairly simple. Although there's potential for someone to do too much, at the same time it's simplicity will allow a novice manual tuner to learn pretty easily & quickly. I can see now that use of an RTA is all that I will need to get some decent results and use my ears the rest of the way. Already have prior experience RTA'ing my vehicle so trouble spots are already known.

You should really try it (demo mode). Quite intuitive and much faster than having to go in & out of menus for various adjustments. Cat's meow? Meh... I'm sure other processors may have different and perhaps better offerings, but definitely looking forward to putting it to use & without fear! That's a good thing to be able to say.


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

The review on RFs website complained of a turn off pop just like that other idiot did though, so maybe that's a real issue. Anybody else have that problem?

I'm considering upgrading from the 360.2 to the 360.3 to get more dB of EQ cut and finer TA steps, plus I like the idea of parametric EQ.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not entirely sure, but from the few articles I've read on the pops they all seemed to involve using factory head units so maybe there is an issue there. If so, I'm not concerned about it, at least until I change to another vehicle that has a stock unit that I want to keep. As of now I'm using aftermarket.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Bayboy said:


> Not entirely sure, but from the few articles I've read on the pops they all seemed to involve using factory head units so maybe there is an issue there. If so, I'm not concerned about it, at least until I change to another vehicle that has a stock unit that I want to keep. As of now I'm using aftermarket.


I have stock HU. I have no pop. I also have the PDX-V9, no pop either.



Sometimes I get lucky


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

No turn off pop with mine and a stock head unit. Just the faintest turn on pop but I just need to get off my ass and increase the turn on delay to fix that.


----------



## The Max (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems like the 3Sixty.3 is a fairly solid unit from what I've been reading among the forums. Certainly seems to be more reliable and flexible than the JBL MS-8.

That said, I've bitten the bullet and opted for an Arc Audio PS8 instead. It just seems to be better supported than the 3Sixty.3 when issues arise. Not to say that RF aren't showing any love towards their customers because they actually do talk to their customers at least. It's more than I can say for JBL, that's for sure!

Anyways, thanks for the contributions guys. It has been a great help.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Pops are something at random I suppose. Maybe it's install.related or unit related??? Hopefully I won't have that issue, but if so, has anyone found a solution yet?


----------



## Harblar (Feb 17, 2013)

Try adjusting the turn off delay as well as the turn on delay. It will do both.

Beyond that it could be the way the factory system is talking to the 360.3.

I've had noise coming out of the right channels on my 2013 f-150. It has the factory Sony nav system with the new MyFord Touch OS. Tried everything to figure it out, no luck. Apparently this has been happening on other 2013 fords with the same setup. Has to do with the way the Rockford and Sony are interacting with each other. The solution seems to be running the factory through a high-low converter and then into the low level inputs on the Rockford. Should have my converters here this week to try. I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Harblar said:


> I've had noise coming out of the right channels on my 2013 f-150. It has the factory Sony nav system with the new MyFord Touch OS. Tried everything to figure it out, no luck. Apparently this has been happening on other 2013 fords with the same setup. Has to do with the way the Rockford and Sony are interacting with each other. The solution seems to be running the factory through a high-low converter and then into the low level inputs on the Rockford. Should have my converters here this week to try. I'll let you all know how it works out.


Any update on how that worked? I have a 2013 Ford with MyFordTouch and am trying to decide which processor will cooperate best with the factory Sony source unit.


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> Not entirely sure, but from the few articles I've read on the pops they all seemed to involve using factory head units so maybe there is an issue there. If so, I'm not concerned about it, at least until I change to another vehicle that has a stock unit that I want to keep. As of now I'm using aftermarket.


I've got the 3sixty.3 installed in my Mazda 3 now, a there's no turn on or turn off pop at all. I'm using the stock HU and two different amps downstream. I left the factory settings for the turn on delay.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have no turn on/off pop issues with my 360.3, has no strange hums or sounds. Default rockford turn on/off settings. In a 13 charger with a factory HU and multiple amps. 

The only thing I've run into is when I'm tuning with the car on acc power, my car will shut off after so long and the pc can't communicate with the 360 after the car shuts off. The processor is still on (under usb power) and the pc is on, just won't save. Reboot and all is well. This is more of a vehicle/me issue than a 360 issue though. 

The GUI is a little buggy at first but like any new software you get used to it and works fine. 

If you purchase the unit be praired to tune (which is most of the fun in my book), this is not a put in and tunes itself deal (MS-8). The 360.3 gives you a flat signal to work off of. 

I am very very happy with the processor unit overall. 
Would recommend it.


----------

